# Barça - Real Madrid. Superc. Spagna 2017. 13 agosto ore 22. Tv.



## admin (12 Agosto 2017)

Supercoppa spagnola 2017. Partita di andata. Si affronta, al Camp Nou, Barcellona e Real Madrid. La partita si disputerà domenica 13 agosto 2017 alle ore 22 italiane.

Dove vedere Barcellona - Real Madrid, Supercoppa di Spagna 2017, in tv?

Diretta esclusiva in chiaro sul canale 9 del Digitale Terrestre.

Seguiranno tutte le news e le informazioni.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

up


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Deulofeu titolare. La decide lui.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma Ronaldo ancora fuori??


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Io proprio non capisco quando le squadre si mettono maglie simili.

Il Real non poteva giocare in bianco?


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Io Ronaldo fuori non lo metterei nemmeno se avesse una gamba sola..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Io proprio non capisco quando le squadre si mettono maglie simili.
> 
> Il Real non poteva giocare in bianco?



Infatti


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

scelta delle divise quanto meno discutibile


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Real avanti, autogol pique


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

altro trofeo per zidane, incredibile


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2017)

Delofeu del tutto inutile come al Milan.


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

ma perchè il Real gioca con quella maglia???


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2017)

Comunque quanto è forte CR7. Mamma mia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

Io sono a NY in un pub a vedere la partita. 
Comunque rigore ora per il Barca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Simulazione clamorosa, la Juve di spagna


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia che simulazione Suarez


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2017)

Messi peró è veramente il supremo.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Che zozzeria Suarez


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2017)

Cristiano.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Maronna Ronaldo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Mamma Ronaldo


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Madonna che gol Cristina


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Che gol CR7


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

Ho esultato !!!! 

Barca di M sempre a rubare


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Impressionante.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma che gol ha fatto?


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Magia a parte... quanto è scarso Piquè


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Messi è veramente schiavo di un sistema di gioco che lo imbriglia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia la Juve qua avrebbe ancora da imparare


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

L'ammonizione è esagerata ma sta storia dellè magliette deve finire


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

Rigore per il Real incredibile !


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Espulsione scandalosa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rigore per il Real incredibile !



Non era rigore ma l'espulsione è inventata come il rigore del farsa


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non era rigore ma l'espulsione è inventata come il rigore del farsa



Io li odio , sto tifando alla morte il Real


----------



## Aragorn (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma dove l'hanno pescato quest'arbitro ...


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

*Gran gol di Assenzio

3-1*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Asensio 3 a 1 finita (semicit.)


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Hahaha pique, un altro quarto d'ora prima di andarlo a coprire


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Che vincente incredibile Zidane.

Pazzesco.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Anche Asensio, mamma che gol. Il livello di qualità del gioco rispetto a quello italiano è pazzesco. Ogni tiro va in porta


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

gol asensio tutto torna hahahahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Comunque questo qua è l'erede designato di CR7 e lo hanno già in casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

Quanto si gode !!!!! Farsa a CASAAAA


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

che crack asensio mamma mia


----------



## Aragorn (13 Agosto 2017)

Sono dei mostri, c'è poco da fare


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che vincente incredibile Zidane.
> 
> Pazzesco.



E' riuscito a far giocare il Real come una provinciale, vincendo anche in contropiede quando serve.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

A ma perché è andata e ritorno? Ma che schifo è


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

A ma non è finita ??


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Deulofeu é scandaloso... mamma mia, meno male che se lo sono ripreso, non mi é mai piaciuto, tanne una buona velocità non ci vedo nulla.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma come mai non riusciamo a sfornare, intendo come nazione, nessun centrocampista di stampo spagnolo? Molti di questi ragazzi sono tutti potenziali crack. 

Delofeu inutile. Ci siamo risparmiati i soldi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Boh le finali andata e ritorno sono una porcheria unica, che senso ha?!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo qua è l'erede designato di CR7 e lo hanno già in casa



Erede? Ma non è un centrocampista?

Cmq stasera è stata netta la differenza tra Real e catalani. Barcelona che si è indebolito, ma il Real pur senza James Rodriguez, sostituito comunque da Dani Ceballos, ha venduto tranquillamente Morata e chissà se prenderanno un attaccante.

Ma sto Theo Hernandez, terzino sinistra come vi sembra? Sta fresco se spera di rubare il posto a Marcelo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Agosto 2017)

Cr7>messi tutta la vita oh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magia a parte... quanto è scarso Piquè



Ha messo lo zampino in tutti e tre i gol. Sempre detto che è una schiappa.

Prima del gol di Ronaldo dico "mo lo salta e segna" e così è stato. Ma il top è stata la dormita sul gol di Asensio


----------



## Dany20 (14 Agosto 2017)

Asensio è un mostro.


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2017)

Il Real ha giocatori pazzeschi. A parte i soliti, Isco, Asensio, Casemiro saranno protagonisti in Europa per un decennio.


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2017)

ma quanto è complessato Ronaldo, pure l'imitazione dell'esultanza ahahahaahhaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2017)

Ma Ronaldo che segna e alza la maglia come fece messi al camp nou? Vive di sfide CR7. Pazzesco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il Real ha giocatori pazzeschi. A parte i soliti, Isco, Asensio, Casemiro saranno protagonisti in Europa per un decennio.


Casemiro levalo da quel contesto e diventa un giocatore normale; voglio dire, è forte, ma fa troppo la differenza dover tagliare la legna per Kroos e Modric.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma quanto è complessato Ronaldo, pure l'imitazione dell'esultanza ahahahaahhaha



Ma quale complessi, gli da tante motivazioni Messi e poi sono anni che parla sempre benissimo di Leo. Sei rimasto indietro di qualche anno, da quando c'era Guardiola? Sai, il Real ne ha vinte tre da allora.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Agosto 2017)

Il Barcelona continua a giocare il calcio di Guardiola e del primo Luis Enrique sulla carta, il che rappresenta un suicidio, perché i giocatori che avevi allora ed hai ancora sono invecchiati, altri importanti ne hai perduti e rimpiazzati con gente non da Barca (vedere Deulofeu titolare stasera, uno che non fa la differenza nemmeno contro Pescara o Crotone, mi ha fatto sorridere).
Sono presuntuosi e velleitari. Quest'anno si preparino a una bella serie di batoste, prenderanno parecchi schiaffi come e peggio di stasera, non c'è Coutinho o Dembele che tenga.


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Casemiro levalo da quel contesto e diventa un giocatore normale; voglio dire, è forte, ma fa troppo la differenza dover tagliare la legna per Kroos e Modric.



Si si, però fa il lavoro sporco per tutti.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma come mai non riusciamo a sfornare, intendo come nazione, nessun centrocampista di stampo spagnolo? Molti di questi ragazzi sono tutti potenziali crack.
> 
> Delofeu inutile. Ci siamo risparmiati i soldi.



Me lo chiedo da tempo pure io, ormai tranne Verrati non c'é nessuno di quel livello. 

Un tmpo c'érano cosi tanti talenti da non poterli nemmeno convocare tutti, top 3 vivai al mondo sicuramente per costanza. 

Ora oltre le solite Brasile e Argentina stanno venndo fori molti talenti da Francia, Spagna e Belgio... in Italia secondo me non si investe tanto nei giovani e non so spiegarmi il perché pperché storicamente gli il vivaio italiano ha sempre dimostrato grande talento.

Non lo so, discorso interessantissimo che meriterebbe un sacco di approfondimento ma non so che aggiunger...


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Agosto 2017)

Piano con i troppi elogi a Cristiano Ronaldo, che Sconcerti si arrabbia...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (14 Agosto 2017)

Il Barcellona è la Juve di Spagna, che furti ragazzi! Piquè il solito pippone che pensa solo a perculare Ronaldo sui social e in conferenza stampa, salvo essere irriso puntualmente da chiunque lo punti. Pensi meno a fare l'infipendentista catalano, cosa della quale sicuramente se ne frega e che sfrutta solo per essere l'idolo del popolino ( però la nazionale spagnola non dispiace eh!??!?), perché sul campo è imbarazzante.


----------



## Heaven (14 Agosto 2017)

Per me tutt'altro che finita. Messi è capace di ribaltare la partita anche contro una corazza come il Real, da solo.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2017)

Se Asensio continua così tra pochi anni sarà senza dubbi il più forte al mondo. IMPRESSIONANTE


----------



## Schism75 (14 Agosto 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Me lo chiedo da tempo pure io, ormai tranne Verrati non c'é nessuno di quel livello.
> 
> Un tmpo c'érano cosi tanti talenti da non poterli nemmeno convocare tutti, top 3 vivai al mondo sicuramente per costanza.
> 
> ...


Anche la Germania sta tirando fuori talenti in maniera impressionante. Ma quello in cui pecchiamo noi è il centrocampo. mah...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2017)

Contentissimo. Godo! Non dimentichero mai il gol incredibilmente annulato a Sheva da Markus Merk .Quest anno avremmo dovuto vincere la Champions. Poi, mi sta sulle p... sto Suarez. Sempre per terra, sempre a simulare. Peggio di Nedved e ci vuole tanto...

Non riesco ad immaginare l'uruguagio negli anni 90 contro la difesa dei poeti del Toro. Mamma mia, Pasquale Bruno O Animale, Rambo Policano e Tarzan Annoni! 
Alla prima simulazione, lo avrebbero preso a calci in faccia. Come fece Policano contro la Juve nel 91.
Entrata criminale da dietro di Casiraghi e risposta secca di Rambo Policano con un high kick alla Ernesto Hoost.
Fenomeni di altri tempi!


----------



## Nicuz91 (14 Agosto 2017)

Ditemi quello che volete,ma in questo 11 di stelle del real trovo particolarmente impressionante Casemiro, blocca SEMPRE le azioni avversarie ,i suoi goal in champions son spesso decisivi,allucinante.Poi in un'altra squadra non saprei se sarebbe in grado di confermarsi,ma per come gioca al Real come "spezza gioco" lo reputo uno dei migliori se non il migliore attualmente.Senza contare che ha discrete abilità tecniche,e un ottimo tiro dalla distanza,e MAIII un espulsione che sia una!
Il Barça stà calando vistosamente,oltre al sostituto di Neymar, e tenendo presente che verratti è impossibile,fossi in loro cercherei di riprendere Thiago Alcantara(secondo me si mangiano ancora le mani per averlo perso).
Per la questione dei talenti ci vorrebbe proprio un topic a parte


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2017)

Nicuz91 ha scritto:


> Ditemi quello che volete,ma in questo 11 di stelle del real trovo particolarmente impressionante Casemiro, blocca SEMPRE le azioni avversarie ,i suoi goal in champions son spesso decisivi,allucinante.Poi in un'altra squadra non saprei se sarebbe in grado di confermarsi,ma per come gioca al Real come "spezza gioco" lo reputo uno dei migliori se non il migliore attualmente.Senza contare che ha discrete abilità tecniche,e un ottimo tiro dalla distanza,e MAIII un espulsione che sia una!
> Il Barça stà calando vistosamente,oltre al sostituto di Neymar, e tenendo presente che verratti è impossibile,fossi in loro cercherei di riprendere Thiago Alcantara(secondo me si mangiano ancora le mani per averlo perso).
> Per la questione dei talenti ci vorrebbe proprio un topic a parte



Casemiro è il vero top player, difatti Zidane non rinuncia mai a lui. Piuttosto lascia fuori kroos e modric ma non il brasiliano.

Il mediano per eccellenza!


----------



## marcokaka (14 Agosto 2017)

Ero allo stadio a vedere la partita, a parte i soliti Messi e C.Ronaldo, dal vivo impressionano Isco, Marcelo, Asensio... quest'ultimo CHE GIOCATORE !


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2017)

goal Asensio aggregate 4-1 è finita


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> goal Asensio aggregate 4-1 è finita


Ma che gol ha fatto? Questo è matto.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma che gol ha fatto? Questo è matto.



Questo è matto (cit. Pellegatti su Boateng in Lecce-Milan)


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2017)

Comunque il Real Madrid ha una squadra incredibile. 

Un centrocampo:

Kovacic, Casemiro, kroos, modric, ceballos, Isco, più Llorente. 

Roba illegale, mai visto uno simile.

Bisogna prendere ispirazione e costruirne uno simile. 
Così si vince, il centrocampo è la chiave del calcio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Agosto 2017)

Ma che tiro ha questo?


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo. Un talento incredibile. Asensio segnerà il calcio mondiale.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Agosto 2017)

Asensio entro 6 anni è il più forte al mondo. Un giocatore che a 21 anni abbina una tecnica micidiale, corsa e grande intelligenza tattica non lo vedevo da tanto, troppo tempo. MOSTRUOSO


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2017)

il barcellona mi sa che fa prima a chiudere tutto e donare i 222 mil all'unicef
il loro ciclo è finito finchè non nascerà un altro messi


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo è matto (cit. Pellegatti su Boateng in Lecce-Milan)


In effetti ho pensato proprio a Pellegatti.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il barcellona mi sa che fa prima a chiudere tutto e donare i 222 mil all'unicef
> il loro ciclo è finito finchè non nascerà un altro messi


Questi hanno un sacco di soldi e ancora girano con Ter Stegen, Pique, Umtiti. Hanno una dirigenza davvero incompetente. Con Paulinho non risolveranno nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2017)

Modric sta letteralmente stuprando quella lumaca di Andre Gomes

Asensio troppo forte, già l'altro anno quando esordì con quel gol assurdo in supercoppa europea dissi che sarebbe diventato un grandissimo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Agosto 2017)

Quanto è forte benzema?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Agosto 2017)

il Real Madrid merita 
gran gioco.. grandi giocatori e grandi giocate 
veramente una bellezza.. la Supercoppa Spagnola è meritatissima 

mentre il Barca nn vive in un ottimo periodo 
quindi non la giudico adesso.. ma + avanti

p.s. Modric che giocatore ! Benzema che Goal ! Assencio che giovane talento! 
e pure Varane non è male.. altro che Pepe


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2017)

Due legni colpiti dal Barcellona.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2017)

Mejor momento del partido


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mejor momento del partido


Che gli ha detto?


----------



## Dany20 (17 Agosto 2017)

Finita 2-0. Il Real si aggiudica la Supercoppa di Spagna 2017. Terzo trofeo vinto nell'arco di tre mesi. Fantastici.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Agosto 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che gli ha detto?



In spagnolo (argentino): "la concha de tu madre", che tradotto... ehm...


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Agosto 2017)

Che spettacolo il real. 20 giocatori in rosa uno più forte dell'altro..
Benzema non ce lo cedono vero ahaha?

60' minuti perfetti di Kovacic che ha preso le redini del gioco dei Blancos, dire che l'inter ci ha visto bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Agosto 2017)

Che schifo questo Barcellona. Ben gli sta, la ruota gira.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2017)

Il Real è una macchina fantastica, ma il Barcellona ha perso completamente la bussola: non hanno gioco, non hanno spunti, niente. Sono finiti e devono ripartire da zero per gli errori sugli ultimi 2/3 mercati.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il Real è una macchina fantastica, ma il Barcellona ha perso completamente la bussola: non hanno gioco, non hanno spunti, niente. Sono finiti e devono ripartire da zero per gli errori sugli ultimi 2/3 mercati.




.



Da quanti anni è che Braida è la al Barca?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Da quanti anni è che Braida è la al Barca?



Più o meno quelli


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il Real è una macchina fantastica, ma il Barcellona ha perso completamente la bussola: non hanno gioco, non hanno spunti, niente. Sono finiti e devono ripartire da zero per gli errori sugli ultimi 2/3 mercati.



Hanno strapagato moltissimi giocatori non da Barca.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Più o meno quelli



Il caso a volte eh


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hanno strapagato moltissimi giocatori non da Barca.



Esatto, storicamente a Barcellona gli acquisti "normali" funzionano poco. Devono avere la mentalità catalana, sennò rischiano di floppare.

Poi ieri facevano notare in commento tecnico che anche un giocatore normale come Digne è stato pagato un sacco, e in cantera ne avevano di giocatori bravi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Agosto 2017)

Godo per il Farça


----------



## mandraghe (17 Agosto 2017)

Il Real senza Isco, Casemiro, Bale e Ronaldo ha distrutto il Barça. Di che parliamo?

Ad oggi il Real è una macchina da guerra, inoltre con Zidane hanno persino imparato a sacrificarsi e a difendere.

Ad oggi l'unica squadra che se la può giocare con loro è il Bayern. Solo però se ha tutti i giocatori al massimo. Tutte le altre, specie le inglesi e il PSG, non sono in grado neppure di fare il solletico al Real.


----------

